# A missed period...



## nikon (Nov 9, 2009)

Is this the right section for this question?

I'm 28 and I have never missed a period in my life (I had them since I was 10). I was on the pill for 7 years and have been off the pill for 15 months. My period came back pretty regularly after I stopped taking the pills.

So, I was utterly surprised when my period didn't show up this month - and is now 10 days overdue so I don't think I will get it at all? I made the pregnancy test and it was negative,... so what is happening to me? I am really concerned. I was very unhappy this past month, can you simply not ovulate because of stress? Could I be pregnant despite the negative test?


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

It could be either of those things that you mentioned. Give it a few more days and if it still hasn't arrived then you may want to schedule a visit to your doctor to check it out.


----------



## letitgo (Nov 3, 2009)

How are your boobs feeling? Sore tender boobs were one of my first preggo signs, besides the nausa! Yes you can skip a period because of stress, but its always good to check things out! Id wait a few more days take a nother pregnancy test and if thats neg. Id call the Dr and see what they say and maybe have a simple blood test done. Have you been trying to get pregnant? Are you using any back up methods of BC?


----------



## 2havfunmum (Dec 3, 2009)

Stress can easily stop or bring on period it just depends on the person, I use to get them when more stressed which just annoyed me more. I also had 6 pregnancy, 4 kids and only 2 of thoes pregnancy had a positive urine test. got to the Dr if you are really worried and get a blood test. If you really don't want to be pregnant then get protected when having sex.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

If the pregnancy test is negative, you have probably just skipped a period. Your overall fertility halves about every five years from age twenty.

I find it odd that you're posting in "infertilty support" forum though.


----------



## dsfg_lover_001 (Jul 4, 2010)

Well i understand how you feel,i think you should stop being panic,and get a tester to check it.If 1 week later ,still no period,go call your family doctor to make a appointment to do the blood test to find out.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Needy_Wife (Mar 10, 2010)

I have had 2 children, and I never once got a positive pregnancy test back. Some people (like me) have low hormone levels and the pregnancy tests cant detect enough of the pregnancy hormone (hCG). So in order for me to know if I was pregnant or not, I would have to get a blood serum test done at the Dr. office. Just an FYI...


----------

